

Ask HN: Good recruiter/job agency in NYC? - coriander

Anyone worked with a good recruiter or agency in NYC to find a job?<p>Would appreciate a recommendation. Thanks.
======
vaksel
best depends on you...do you want someone who can get you into Goldman Sachs?
Or someone who has inside connections to a bunch of smaller banks? Or someone
who can get you into some tech companies?

All of those are different people, so you need to be more specific about what
you are looking for.

~~~
coriander
Thanks. You're right. I guess I'm just not sure yet and want to leave my
options open. No such thing as a general-purpose recruiter, eh?

